# Price vs. quality of hair products?



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name? i try different things but i buy what works for methe best stuff i had found for awhile was the physique stuff the lady cutting my hair at the time asked what i was using since i barely had any breakage while she was combing out my hair. and that's what i was using the extra moisture stuff.

now i am using redken cus my brother brings it home and he gets it cheap.


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

i'm scared to use other poducts cause i don't want to waste money on stuff that doesn't work. i used redken and they didn't do much for me.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i'm scared to use other poducts cause i don't want to waste money on stuff that doesn't work. i used redken and they didn't do much for me. i do like the all soft stuff he has but i have still be getting breakage nothing like when i was using physique


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

damn, janelle needs to answer this. the hair guru. lol. i need stuff to make my hair not frizzy


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

i have frizzy hair too she needs to answer that too lol even though when i just wear it curly it's better since i put gel and some mousse in it


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

i haven't tried herbal essences it's that good huh? i might have to check it out.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

hhm i will have to check them out instead of just walkin past.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Elise* Most expensive products I have tried on my hair just didn't work, like Lush, L'Occitane, Lazartigue. So I was stuck with cheaper shampoos and conditioners, they work just fine for me with a proper washing technique. Then i tried :icon_lovePhytolactum shampoo:icon_love, which is a very gentle moisturising shampoo. My long hair barely needs any conditiong afterwards. I'm definitelly trying more Phytoproducts in the future.




I also like that they have a natural scent (Lactum shampoo smells of almonds)-i can't stand artificially perfumed stuff(like Herbal Essences, sorry Charms



). hmm those work too then? i am makin a mental note


----------



## Mina (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name? Liz I don't think it's the price it's about product...I spent $200.00 for my hair using herbal from india....didn't work out...now am using Pual mitchel....still not...i have used all herbal product...that in the drug store....and also used tree oil...Botanical shampoo...Don't know where in the world i should use to repair my hair...



....getting bold eventhough i have spent a lot for my hair....seems like few left to be end up veing bold...


----------



## Tinkerbell (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Not at all - I use Herbal Essences shampoo and conditioner and they work very well, not to mention they smell heavenly. I also use herbal essences, its one of the few shampoos that I don't get build up with, and also it makes my hair feel really soft and look shiny as hell as well! Considering the amount of colour I've had on it inthe last 6 months, herbal essences has worked miracles. I also love the Dove range of special conditioners for coloured hair - both brands may be cheap but they make my hair appear a lot nicer compared to more expensive brands I have used!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name? If it works for my hair i will pay 2 dollars or 2o something,name brands dont matter just results.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell* I also use herbal essences, its one of the few shampoos that I don't get build up with, and also it makes my hair feel really soft and look shiny as hell as well! Considering the amount of colour I've had on it inthe last 6 months, herbal essences has worked miracles. I also love the Dove range of special conditioners for coloured hair - both brands may be cheap but they make my hair appear a lot nicer compared to more expensive brands I have used! i used dove for awhile cus it was so cheap i have thought about getting it again but i didn't see much of a change in my hair while using it


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

i haven't used herbal essence for a long time. i did use garnier fructise(sp?) and that smells good.

does anyone know if frederick fekkai is anygood?


----------



## bonbon412 (May 16, 2005)

I think it totally depends on the product and your hair. Some people have hair that just looks good no matter what.

For me, I love Matrix Sleek Look, it makes my hair soft, shiny, and smooth. I will totally keep paying for it. However Matrix Curl Life hasn't done much for me, I had better luck with L'oreal Curl Vive for when I'm going natural.

Also I've used a lot of Paul Mitchell, right now I'm using the Super Skinny Shampoo/conditioner/serum. Well the serums great, but the shampoo/conditioner make my hair feel kinda dry now. I alternate my products so it's not too bad, but I def. won't repurchase.

My 2 fave drugstore brands are John Frieda Sheer Blonde and Got 2 Be, all the stuff they make works really well for me!

Also Sally's has generic versions of many products so that's worth a try!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i haven't used herbal essence for a long time. i did use garnier fructise(sp?) and that smells good. 
does anyone know if frederick fekkai is anygood?

I love his shea butter hair mask its awesome.


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arky* I am fully convinced, that the better products work on my hair versus the cheaper ones. I trade off every now and then and usually wish I hadn't! Welcome to MUT. 

For me it varies. I just started using Dove's mousse on my hair and I love it. But I also use Alterna (which is pricier) and it works great too.


----------



## spazbaby (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name? I think it depends on your hair type and what you do to your hair. If you have thick, shiny hair then drugstore stuff would be fine. But if you have hair problems (such as fine hair or frizzy hair) or ESPECIALLY if you color your hair &amp; want to the color to last and not get brassy (if blonde) then salon products are probably better. Salons sell color-depositing shampoos for colored hair and higher quality conditioners to soothe &amp; repair chemically treated hair. But just like makeup, it is a trial and error process to discover what works best for you.


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

I started to use Dove hair products and they are pretty well.

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name?


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Welcome Arky 



Originally Posted by *Arky* I am fully convinced, that the better products work on my hair versus the cheaper ones. I trade off every now and then and usually wish I hadn't!


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

I did use some expensive products and really had luck but I think if you can get like travel sizes, you can try without wasting too much money.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 20, 2005)

First I'd like to welcome Arky to MuT!!




I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you!

I think that there are high end products that are better than cheaper ones, and then again, there are some inexpensive products that are great! It really does depend on your specifc hair needs. Some more expensive products are designed for certain problems... and sometimes their ingredients are a better quality. It's all mostly trial and error. The only problem with a lot of inexpensive products is that there are fillers and waxes that only are temporary fixes. And sometimes these ingredients weigh hair down, or strip it of natural oils, and it can be a result you aren't expecting. Professional products are designed by professionals in the hair care industry and they tend to analyze more thoroughly when creating a product. They know specific needs and take into consideration what people want. The products are a part of why your hair looks great when it's done at the salon. The majority is the talent of the stylist. But I think that if you can use a professional product, you should try it... because in general - I do think they are better. But more and more inexpensive brands are finally trying to catch up to the better formulas - and making better products. So honestly - you have to try different things until you find what works for you. I tend to get better results from high end stying products... but really don't see much difference when it comes to a shampoo or conditioner. Unless they are for a specific hair condition... you can usually get away with cheaper shampoo &amp; cond.'s. The stylers- I find most professional lines are better.



sorry for rambling! lol


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

You are a great help, always





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* First I'd like to welcome Arky to MuT!!



I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you! 
I think that there are high end products that are better than cheaper ones, and then again, there are some inexpensive products that are great! It really does depend on your specifc hair needs. Some more expensive products are designed for certain problems... and sometimes their ingredients are a better quality. It's all mostly trial and error. The only problem with a lot of inexpensive products is that there are fillers and waxes that only are temporary fixes. And sometimes these ingredients weigh hair down, or strip it of natural oils, and it can be a result you aren't expecting. Professional products are designed by professionals in the hair care industry and they tend to analyze more thoroughly when creating a product. They know specific needs and take into consideration what people want. The products are a part of why your hair looks great when it's done at the salon. The majority is the talent of the stylist. But I think that if you can use a professional product, you should try it... because in general - I do think they are better. But more and more inexpensive brands are finally trying to catch up to the better formulas - and making better products. So honestly - you have to try different things until you find what works for you. I tend to get better results from high end stying products... but really don't see much difference when it comes to a shampoo or conditioner. Unless they are for a specific hair condition... you can usually get away with cheaper shampoo &amp; cond.'s. The stylers- I find most professional lines are better.



sorry for rambling! lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 20, 2005)

awww shucks girlie, you're making me blush! lol I've tried SO many things and been around the business awhile so I've picked up some pointers along the way! lol

Originally Posted by *charms23* Wow Janelle, I definitely feel like I'm the presence of a great and knowledgeable person!


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arky* 

I am fully convinced, that the better products work on my hair versus the cheaper ones. I trade off every now and then and usually wish I hadn't! 


Hey Arky! Welcome to MakeupTalk!


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

i bought matrix sleek tonight, so I'll see how that works since janelle uses it. hehe


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Bestyoucan* For me it's not about the price. Some of the best products I've used have been fairly cheap (Dove, Infusium) while the more expensive, professional products made my hair frizz out. It's different for every person though. Welcome to MuT, Bestyoucan!



Nice to meet you! 
Sleek.look is really nice Liz! Great smoothing &amp; conditioning, and no weigh-down


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to MuT 



Originally Posted by *Bestyoucan* For me it's not about the price. Some of the best products I've used have been fairly cheap (Dove, Infusium) while the more expensive, professional products made my hair frizz out. It's different for every person though.


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to MUT!


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2005)

I used FF blonde shampoo and conditioner and I like them. I also use the clarifying shampoo and it's good too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the insight!!!! It's great to get a professionals opinion!


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Ooh Reija, nice avatar and profile picture! You look so pretty! Reija is a fox! Tony is a lucky man.


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2005)

BIGTIME!





How the hell did I manage that???


----------



## Geek (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Reija is a fox! Tony is a lucky man. 


I think it might be my avatar


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Love you new avatar, you are so beautiful. Tony knew he didn't want to lose you when he met you





Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I used FF blonde shampoo and conditioner and I like them. I also use the clarifying shampoo and it's good too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2005)

I used to use Garnier Fructise shampoo and conditioner and like them. I haven't tried Dove. My latest try is Kerastase shampoo for damaged hair and I really like it. I just wish it wasn't so expensive!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 20, 2005)

The cheapo stuff makes my hair look like crap, but I don't see the need to spend tons on ultra high end products. I like John Freida, some midpriced salon products, and shampoo &amp; conditioner from the health food store. I won't hesitate to spend spend spend on a good cut, but then i save money by having my boyfriend dye my hair.

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name?


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I used to use Garnier Fructise shampoo and conditioner and like them. I haven't tried Dove. My latest try is Kerastase shampoo for damaged hair and I really like it. I just wish it wasn't so expensive! hm..IÂ´ve tried 3 different Kerastase products (Oleo Relax, one for oily scalp and one for sensitive scalp) and I wasnÂ´t overly impressed. they donÂ´t lather enough for my taste so I have to use a lot. and theyÂ´re expensive indeed.
their conditioners totally rock though!!! and the deep conditioning mask (Oleo Relax) is great too.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 5, 2005)

It's crazy how they markup prices on hair care products! Which sucks, because they are usually really good - but you're forced to pay a lot which is all mark-up. I was buying bottles of Paul Mitchell HUGE sizes for around $5 at the trade show... and around $10 for a 3 bottle 'package deal box'. Meanwhile for that at a salon or at a Beauty supply... you're paying 3x the amt.


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name? I usually find that expensive products are the best ones!!


----------



## Sofia (Jun 16, 2005)

I've tried Biolage, Redken, FF, ArTec and some other high end products and I'm still not satisfied. I was happy with Biolage for a while but no more. From the drugstore I've tried Pantene, Garnier, Vive and nope not happy either. I have naturally wavy hair which can get pretty frizzy if I try to do too much to it.

Last year my stylist in Miami gave me this great shampoo and conditioner, but God help me I can't remember what brand it was. They came in a frosty white plastic bottle with some form of Asian writing on it and the product was a violet color. The shampoo kept my highlights from turning brassy and the conditioner was thick as mayo and left my hair baby soft, silky and shiny. They smelled delicious. I just loved it. I'm still searching for them every time I hit a beauty supply store.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 28, 2005)

Sometimes, it is hard to say I have used very expensive and inexpensive products that didn't do anything for my hair. It think it is just trying what works best for your hair.

I like Paul Mitchell, Redken, Matrix, BigSexy Hair, TiGi- but I also love the L'oreal Vive and the Brilliant Brunette line which I think it amazing!






Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I've tried Biolage, Redken, FF, ArTec and some other high end products and I'm still not satisfied. I was happy with Biolage for a while but no more. From the drugstore I've tried Pantene, Garnier, Vive and nope not happy either. I have naturally wavy hair which can get pretty frizzy if I try to do too much to it. Last year my stylist in Miami gave me this great shampoo and conditioner, but God help me I can't remember what brand it was. They came in a frosty white plastic bottle with some form of Asian writing on it and the product was a violet color. The shampoo kept my highlights from turning brassy and the conditioner was thick as mayo and left my hair baby soft, silky and shiny. They smelled delicious. I just loved it. I'm still searching for them every time I hit a beauty supply store.

Sally sells a brand "Biotera" that has a white bottle, purple product, and smells good - might be similar to what you used!?


----------



## looooch (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* does anyone know if frederick fekkai is anygood?

I have only tried his olive oil glossing line and i feel that the best product is the glossing creme. It smells great, it does a good job of controlling frizz and making hair soft. As far as the shampoo and condition go, i would definitly pass on those. The shampoo was ultra thick and didn't lather well enough and the conditioner was so so 
So i guess its better to use the best of both worlds


----------



## Leony (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* First I'd like to welcome Arky to MuT!!



I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet you! 
I think that there are high end products that are better than cheaper ones, and then again, there are some inexpensive products that are great! It really does depend on your specifc hair needs. Some more expensive products are designed for certain problems... and sometimes their ingredients are a better quality. It's all mostly trial and error. The only problem with a lot of inexpensive products is that there are fillers and waxes that only are temporary fixes. And sometimes these ingredients weigh hair down, or strip it of natural oils, and it can be a result you aren't expecting. Professional products are designed by professionals in the hair care industry and they tend to analyze more thoroughly when creating a product. They know specific needs and take into consideration what people want. The products are a part of why your hair looks great when it's done at the salon. The majority is the talent of the stylist. But I think that if you can use a professional product, you should try it... because in general - I do think they are better. But more and more inexpensive brands are finally trying to catch up to the better formulas - and making better products. So honestly - you have to try different things until you find what works for you. I tend to get better results from high end stying products... but really don't see much difference when it comes to a shampoo or conditioner. Unless they are for a specific hair condition... you can usually get away with cheaper shampoo &amp; cond.'s. The stylers- I find most professional lines are better.



sorry for rambling! lol

Really helpful, Thanks J!And welcome to MUT Arky


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Really helpful, Thanks J!And welcome to MUT Arky

Welcome!



I just re-read that... I sound like a ramblin' fool!



lol


----------



## anne7 (Aug 30, 2005)

I am one of those people who can get generally get away with using cheaper shampoos and conditioners, because I have thick, healthy hair ( I don't blow dry very often, and can't use curling irons because they don't curl my hair, and I can get my hair straight if I blow dry with the flat nozzle,so no flat iron, either) I am currently using the Suave Professionels Humectant, and I like it for being a basic cleanser and conditioner. I do like BBW's Bio Straight and Sleek leave in conditioner for when I do blowdry. I have heard good things about Sally's knockoff of Biosilk silk therapy and other salon brands, and brilliant brunette, so I will look into those once I use up what I have, just for a change





Oh, I have also tried redken, MOP, Biolage, amplify, and Back to Basics, and my hair hasn't suffered by using drugstore, but I think that if you color or have very processed hair, specialty products are probably best.


----------



## essentialskin (Aug 31, 2005)

You are buying a name!! Simple way to tell is just read the ingredients and inform yourself as to what to look for. For example all efficient hair care products should contain proteins, wheat, silk, amino, soy...

Also just another bit of info, being that I started making my own products a few years ago, I order all my ingredients whole sale and I can tell you these people make a fortune by charging these amount for there products. No offense to Paul Mitchell fans, as I used to be a model for them, but their hair care products are not the best. The only hair care products I've really found that have some great ingredients are Nexxuss, Aveda, Nioxin isn't too bad and I do like the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Line, but either way the majority of hair care products I've seen do not contain a whole lot of beneficial hair care ingredients, just look at the bottle, they all contain tons of cheap chemicals..every word you have trouble pronouncing is a cheap chemical lol. The bottle that you pay 15$ for cost them not even a dollar to make. It's such a rip-off, thats the main reason I started making all my own products a while back.

Originally Posted by *Liz* Do expensive hair products = better product? Or are you buying it just for the name?


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 1, 2005)

I just started using Suave's Professional line after using semi-expensive salon brands for months and I am loving it....my hair is so soft!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 1, 2005)

i use products for african american hair such as: mizani, dudleys, and my husband just bought me some pantene pro v for women of color(haven't tried it yet). i mainly go to the beauty shop every week or every other week to get my hair done.


----------

